
Show HN: Drymail – A minimalist but complete email framework for Python - SkullTech
https://github.com/SkullTech/drymail
======
chopraaa
One would assume that a complete email framework would support imap as well.

Might want to reconsider how you describe your project.

------
jakeogh
Hey, nice building block. I appreciate the simplicity. Thanks!

------
megous
s/complete email/email client/

